# English or German Commands



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

So, first time GSD owner. Getting ready to start Schutzhund training next week. Nika is 7 months old - almost 8 months. My wife and I are arguing about whether to train in German or English. I’d like to do the traditional German commands, but my wife says her and the kids won’t know how to instruct her around the house. I do t think it’ll be a problem, but I see her point. Thoughts?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Usually you'll have 2 sets of commands anyway. Formal ob, and casual, like for around the house. Its no problem using German in IPO and English for the casual, general manners and behavior at home because if nothing else, using them in the different locations and with your dog in a different mind set will keep them clear to her.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Many people will use German commands for formal obedience, and English commands for everyday obedience. 

For example, I have a Foos command for formal, eye-contact heeling, and a "Walk Nice" command for on or off leash relaxed walking by my side. I use Platz for a formal down, which means "hit the deck, and don't move until I say so", and a "Go lie down" which means find a comfy spot, lie down, and chill. My dog usually chooses one of his blankets to go to when I tell him to go lie down. 

So for good house-hold manners, you can all use English commands, and you can use the German commands for formal training. 

But really, there are only a few german commands that would be used in everyday situations, like Fuss (formal heeling), sitz, platz, heir, so it's not like you need to learn a second language.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I also agree with training commands and household commands. Besides, you don't want your kids to ruin a command word. If you say "heeeeeeera" expecting a quick sharp return the kids can ruin in with here..here..here.. and you dog runs and instigates a game of tag instead of recalling. Of course some German words sound like English words, so you still should come up with training words and household words. And then there is body language. I suspect that what we say plays a much smaller part than location and body position and tone of voice. 

If you really want to mess with peoples's heads, you could use Klingon.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Castle aid, I use exactly the same commands. I use a mix of German and English commands for about the same reasons. I have a verbal recall but also use whistle, hand signal and flash light. I use a separate conversational language for my dog. Baby talk. 

Sch and IPO don't allow using the dogs name. Dogs don't know name as we do. It becomes a market to get attention. "Rover, (marker) Hier.
So you simply use "Hier. For a recall. The dog knows you are talking to him.

I don't use a heel command at all, even though she knows " foose" means heel. Which foot I start off on determines whether she moves or not. Left foot first is heel.

Byron


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone. I wondered about using both, but thought better of it. Sounds like i have probably underestimated the abilities of the dog to learn and adapt.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a mix. Sit, platz, fuss, go....

you can use what you want but you have to use the same command for the same action throughout the routine.

and no, I don't use two sets of commands. Dogs read body language. They are smart. They know that platz in the routine is different than platz while playing or in the house.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with the mix for the reason that you don't want the kids messing up the formal obedience commands. I use a mix as well. I use sitz, plahtz, hier, fuss, etc for his formal obedience. I do use "lass es" for leave it though. I use "easy" if I just want him to sit or lie down, but I don't care which one he does. I use "let's go" as our walking nicely on the leash command, which is much different from our formal heel, which is "fuss". 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

